# iPod occupé



## Boochon (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
L'un des mes iPods refuse obstinément de fonctionner. Il s'agit d'un Nano 2GB de deuxième génération. Je tente bien entendu de le réinitialiser. Il me demande (gentiment d'ailleurs) de le restaurer. C'est là qu'après l'extraction du logiciel, iTunes (8.01) m'indique que "l'iPod n'a pas pu être restauré car il est occupé". J'en reste coi (ou baba, c'est selon).

Au secours.
Merci d'avance.

Boochon


----------



## ewattel (28 Février 2010)

Mon iPod classique ne fonctionne plus et lors que je d&marre une restauration, elle s'interrompt avec le message "L'iPod n'a pas pu être restauré car il est occupé". Que faire ?
D'avance merci
eric


----------

